# "window-shopper"



## buffa

What are the best expressions in Brazilian Portuguese for the English term window-shopper (as in someone who looks at merchandise in display windows but doesn't buy)?

Example: "My wife is a fanatical window-shopper". 

I can't find a similar expression or translation anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Nonstar

Buffa,
I have never heard of a term for that, however, there is a term for the individual who comes in, tries everything on and ends up leaving without buying anything: _caroço_.
Hope it helps!


----------



## buffa

Thank you so much Nonstar...


Is the word "caroço" slang in Brasil?  i.e. giria?

A window-shopper is someone who enjoys looking at clothes and nice things to buy in the windows of stores but doesn't necessarily go inside  to buy anything. It means you shop with your eyes without spending money.

Does caroço have a bad connotation?

Thanks,

Buffa


----------



## Nonstar

Hi Buffa,
Yes, it is slang, and it does have a very bad connotation. The shop assistants go mad!
I got the idea from the window-shopper, however I never heard of an exact counterpart in Portuguese. Maybe we are so cheeky that we can´t help just window-shopping, we have to come in and annoy the shop staff.


----------



## buffa

Thanks so much Nonstar...

Does "ela faz as compras com seus olhos só" make sense?

Buffa


----------



## Guigo

"Vitrineiras" >>> assim são conhecidas, pelo pessoal de vendas, aquelas que ficam só olhando, olhando, olhando e não compram.


----------



## buffa

Muito obrigada. A tua resposta foi o que eu estava procurando.

E normal dizer que uma mulher e bem "vitrineira" no Brasil?

Boa noite onde voce estiver,

Buffa


----------



## Guigo

Peguei no Google:

...Um exemplo? As camisetas de Che Guevara vendidas aos montes ao redor do planeta e por fim a aberração emo, que eu considero o ápice da rebeldia *vitrineira*.
http://doutorgori.zip.net/


Estou no Rio de Janeiro. Boa noite e FELIZ 2010.


----------



## Carfer

Nonstar said:


> Buffa,
> I have never heard of a term for that, however, there is a term for the individual who comes in, tries everything on and ends up leaving without buying anything: _caroço_.
> Hope it helps!


 
That's funny, in Portugal's slang '_caroço_' means money.


----------



## Vanda

I frequently say the famous ''estou só dando uma olhadinha'', or ''estou só namorando a vitrine''. For a single word like the others, I don't remember if we have a special word.


----------



## Julianahx

well, i never heard "CAROÇO" before...
window-shopper... 
I think there is no word that we brazilians used to say that means the same thing, you know?! Like "vitrineiras" can mean it but we don't say it, if you say it here that would be funny maybe, heheh.... We usually say : "people who doesn't buy anything, they just keep looking at the windows"... hehehe..... And if they don't want to spend any money at all... We say that someone is "PÃO DURO"  or "MÃO DE VACA"... may be the meaning for it is STINGY......
hope I helped you.
Juliana


----------



## almufadado

Vocês não vêm soaps !?!?!? que falta de cultura de cepo/faca cega !

Uma ou um "window-shopper" é a pessoa que anda no centro comercial/shopping a ver as montras sem comprar nada.

Em geral, e para condimentar a explicação, na sua "arte" incluem ainda "boas acções" como desarrumar o inventário para a garota da loja ter que vir arrumar (criação de emprego), experimentar o inventário todo e não comprar nada  e ainda experimentar as costuras para ver se rasga (    
(rotação de stock e serviços), perguntar se existe numa cor que não existe (promoção da criatividadeda(o) empregada(o) ), perguntar se existem números maiores em peças de tamanho único (promoção do pensamento lógico da(o) empregada(o)), numa loja de homem perguntar se há para senhora e vice-versa (promoção da igualdade dos sexos), na de criança perguntar se há para adulto (não tem explicação), e a melhor que é passar à frente da enorme fila/bicha para perguntar à caixa (ponto de pagamento) se tem isto/faz aquilo/ou se tem que esperar na fila para pagar.  

Na minha geração que assistiu ao inicio da proliferação dos centros comercial/shoppings chamávamos-lhes *"turistas de centro comercial" (aka turistas) *pois dedicavam-se ao "turismo de centro comercial" porque iam para lá só fazer "turismo" (um dia inteiro ... fins de semana num centro comercial ... céus !!!).


----------



## Vanda

Claro que sim, Almufa. Veja meu post acima, só não temos uma única palavra pra descrever.
Window shopper


----------



## djlaranja

Bem, há uma palavra (gíria) para o comércio, equivalente à expressão *caroço*, que é usada aqui em Recife: *martelo*. Significa aquele que bate de loja em loja, de vitrine em vitrine, de prateleira em prateleira, mas não deixa dinheiro, só bate. É algo assim.

Abraços,

DJL


----------



## fernandobn97007

In english "I am just browsing" but this inside the store. My daughter who works in a store said that the word for those inside not bying anything is ideed "caroço".



Vanda said:


> I frequently say the famous ''estou só dando uma olhadinha'', or ''estou só namorando a vitrine''. For a single word like the others, I don't remember if we have a special word.


----------



## Vanda

Viu? Nesta idade e só fui aprender isso hoje!!!!


----------



## fernandobn97007

Eu também Vanda! deixa quieto. he, he ,he!

Um maravilhoso 2010!


----------



## Leandro

fernandobn97007 said:


> In english "I am just browsing" but this inside the store. My daughter who works in a store said that the word for those inside not bying anything is ideed "caroço".



Ainda não é amplamente conhecido. Ainda está muito restrito ao pessoal da área de vendas/comércio, são poucos os que conhecem esse termo.


----------



## Vanda

_quoting: '_'restrito ao pessoal da área''.

Ainda bem! Pois como uma ''caroço'' como eu não ia saber duma coisa dessa?!


----------

